

Show HN: Pre-branded domains with logo for startups - namellaweb
http://namella.com/

======
tylerwl
In addition to the design work, I think there's value in being able to quickly
browse through names that you know are definitely available and have
transparent pricing.

I went to ConsultingHut.com and saw that it was still the default GoDaddy
parking page. I would suggest adding your logos to each site, as well as a
short note along the lines of:

Buy this logo and domain from Namella for just $199

Can you share some of your thoughts about how you plan to market the site?

------
samstave
Cybersquatting 3.0

------
zeroboy
Cool. You grabbed some good domains here. Nice work!

